# New to Personal Carry



## RAMROD1

Just took the LTC course and sent my paper work off, tested with the wifeâ€™s 380. I can count the hand guns I have owned on one hand and not sure if I will carry daily although I do believe I will at the moment. 

I am looking for first carry recommendations while taking the class I looked at S&W M&P9 which felt real good in the hand and I liked it but as stated I have never carried concealed before so looking for advice. 

Points that may be helpful for adviser:
* I am left handed and shoot lefty. 
* Would like to stay in $400-$600 range, donâ€™t mind having more than one or paying $1000+ once I am more sure of which direction I will head. 
* Want 9MM only at this time, not set in stone for later purchases just is for this one. 

Would also like recommendations on carry style/holster, 90% of the time I wear untucked fishing shirts and 50/50 on jeans and shorts. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II

I would recommend a Glock 26. Subcompact 9 mm. As simple to operate as almost any gun out there and has a history of undisputed reliability. Both of which I think are very important in a CCW.


----------



## DIHLON

Your frame size will also determine how well you can conceal a weapon. I typically carry my Ruger LCP because it is very easy to conceal due to its size. In jeans and T-shirt, I cannot carry a double stacked pistol without being able to tell I'm carrying. I only carry those in the winter when I can wear bulkier clothes. I would look at the Springfield Armory XDS-9 and S&W M&P Shield as well as the Glock 43. I don't think you can go wrong with any of these. All 3 are single stack.


----------



## Sgrem

Springfield XDS
Carry holsters by Gavin Hodge. They double duty can be worn IWB or on belt. I carry 24/7 for over 20 years now. My Gavin Hodge holster going on about 6 years now.

S&W 642 Airweight stainless frame .38 Special as a backup. Great pocket gun.


----------



## boltmaster

Take a look at the new Springfield XDe. It's a dandy for personal carry. Shoots great and still compact enough for every day carry IWB or OWB
Not a pocket pistol though. 
currently only available in 9mm but will shoot the federal 150gr HST rounds very well.

I carry mine in a off the belt " on your six" holster or inside the waist band crossbreed super Tuck 
Both are very comfortable and very easy to conceal as I prefer to not carry open at anytime.


----------



## muney pit

Which ever one you carry, please do some training with it. Nothing bothers me more than new gun owners passing a easy shooting test and feeling like they did well enough to carry. Not only should the accuracy be there but there are tactics involved in carrying daily. When to draw, your back stop in a room full of people, when to even get involved. Just my 2â‚¬


----------



## Sgrem

Great great point. The concealed carry class is not sufficient training. Proactively seek several classes for appropriate training.


----------



## boltmaster

muney pit said:


> Which ever one you carry, please do some training with it. Nothing bothers me more than new gun owners passing a easy shooting test and feeling like they did well enough to carry. Not only should the accuracy be there but there are tactics involved in carrying daily. When to draw, your back stop in a room full of people, when to even get involved. Just my 2â‚¬


Yes excellent point and then lots and lots of practice


----------



## RubiconAg

Check out the Sig P938 also. Have carried mine for several years now, mostly in a boot/ankle carry. Slim design, solid metal frame, no poly. I carry cocked and locked. The Sig p936 SAS model is specific to concealed, has no sharp corners. At the upper end of your budget but it's a Sig, they hold their value.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

I am partial to the Springfield XDS and a paddle style OWB type holster like Alien Gear or Safariland, I also usually wear loose Magellan fishing shirts.


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks for all the input I will take all into consideration. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart

Carry what you know you will actually carry, which for me is my LCP. I can pick it up when I leave the house, slip it in my pocket and be gone.


----------



## Jumanji

Have a Glock 19 (mid size, 9 mm) and a Glock 26 (smaller, 9 mm). I shoot both equally well. The 26 is so small that I can carry it in patch pocket shorts concealed. The 19 had to be carried via holster, and was not comfortable when sitting.

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone

i love the lcp and xds both, iwb holster, king tuck or alien gear, shorts or pants no problem to conceal, buy what fits your hand and light enough to cary that is does not bother you. better to have it and not need it than to be found in need and with out it. practice, practice and then practice some more, not just shooting paper, draw and shoot


----------



## Carp-enter

Try the S&W MP Shield. I have carried it in my waistband for nearly 4 yrs. Very comfortable inside the the waistband compared to the XDS due to the smoother grip. Also, I have two SAPD family members that recommended it and it is their extra carry.


----------



## jeffm66

Glock 43 and a Fobus paddle holster.


----------



## gman1772

Glock 43 in a Desantis Superfly holster. Slides right in your front pocket with no weapon printing. Easy to store the weapon for a CCW holder when you are going somewhere you are not allowed to carry. 

I'm sure someone already said it but the first rule of concealed carry is picking a pistol that you don't mind lugging around all day. That means light and small. A full sized large caliber pistol may be what you would prefer in a fight but that peashooter will buy you the time to get out of a fight. 

The 43 packs plenty of punch considering the quality of 9X19 ammo available these days.


----------



## mlw85547

gman1772 said:


> The 43 packs plenty of punch considering the quality of 9X19 ammo available these days.


With modern ammo .45 ACP is almost as effective as 9mm. All joking aside, like others have said, the most important thing is that you will carry what buy. Big super duper tom clancy pistols normally stay at the house. For me I am a glock tard and have a G42 for pocket carry/deap concealment. I had a G43 which in theory was a much better gun than the 42 but I found that i didn't carry it much because the 42, though just slightly smaller, made all the difference in the pocket. I also have a G26 that was my primary carry for 5 years, but it has recently been retired to Kansas where my Inlaws live as my fly in CCW. Current Primary Carry is a G19 that has the grip chopped to 26 length with a Streamlight TLR-1 mounted on it.

I did a little training in low light with the 26 and trying to run the gun one handed with a flashlight in the other hand made me realize that a weapon mounted light would be preferred. my wife bought the 19 as a Valentines present without consulting me so I had to force a purpose for it. In truth I am not sure a WML is a deal breaker for me, but it may be a consideration for you.

I primarily carry at 4 o'clock in Hazmat Holster Work Holsters (really like them). Pocket holsters are Aholster.

Another consideration I would recommend is keeping the same manual of arms with carry weapons (ie all guns have external safeties or they all have none, all guns have similar triggers, etc...). I had a ruger LCP and the transitions at the range from glocks to the loooong LCP trigger pulls made me nervous. this was reconfirmed to me by my buddy who had a ND at the range when he went from shooting his S&W Bodygaurd to his XDM. His muscle memory was stuck on that long trigger pull and when he went to shoot the XDM he definitely was not anticipating the bang when it broke. Gun was pointed down range and no safety violations were made, just saying that he was still stuck in a long trigger pull mindset.

as far as guns that I have shot, really like, and recommend for new CCW guys that do not want glocks:
Sig 938 and 238
FNS 9C
M&P 9C
XDS: though I came across this article a while back which may be of interest. I have not owned an XDS so I am not going to comment on any truth behind it. All XDS's I have shot have been nice little pieces. http://www.breachbangclear.com/the-dredge-report-24-may-17/

There are many others, but these are the top on my list. I use to recommend Khar CW9 and 380, but i had some failures to go fully into battery on a CW380 that kinda changed my mind. The slide needed just a little more pressure to get the extractor around the case rim. The other issue was that the CW380 did not like to chamber when racking on a full mag. it would jam and the only way to chamber reliably was to insert the mag with the slide open and then hit the slide release. May have just been this gun...

Good luck


----------



## RAMROD1

Thanks for the time all took to reply, I think my best bet is going to be actually putting some rounds down range. I am in the Dayton area, any recommendations for a range that will rent, at the moment I am not brand specific so for now I feel a good balance between hand comfort and carry comfort is going to be key for me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gman1772

RAMROD1 said:


> Thanks for the time all took to reply, I think my best bet is going to be actually putting some rounds down range. I am in the Dayton area, any recommendations for a range that will rent, at the moment I am not brand specific so for now I feel a good balance between hand comfort and carry comfort is going to be key for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


A tad pricey but Athena Gun Club rents pistols @ $10 each + $20 per hour range fee. It's a very nice facility and they've got pretty much anything worth carrying on the rental wall. They are on Katy FW near BW8. Bit of a trek for you from Dayton but you get to play with a lot of pistols in one spot.

MLW85547 hit on a lot of good points. He hit the nail on the head about staying within a similar operating system. Striker fired double action systems are the easiest to learn other than revolvers.

While I carry a G22 & G23 at the day job I actually prefer 1911's & Browning High Powers. It took a lot of work transitioning to the Glocks but I am now glad that I did. Maintenance was always a issue with the 1911's and Browning products. I got old and frankly got tired of stripping down my weapons and cleaning them once a week. With the Glocks' it's a monthly deal and they don't have a lot of parts.

I would have to give Glock a nod over the other striker fired pistols. It's proven system with a lot of holster options and aftermarket parts, namely sights. I wouldn't put anything on it other than sights, a Vickers extended slide release, and a minus connector. A polish job on the trigger bar & connector, as well as the ejector with jewelers rouge or a product like Flitz smooths the action up a bit. Stay away from low weight striker springs, strikers and all that other BS. It creates a softer trigger pull at the expense of the recoil timing of a Glock. That creates cycling problems in addition to bad primer strikes. No Bueno.


----------



## Pyro

RAMROD1 said:


> Thanks for all the input I will take all into consideration.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PM sent....


----------



## housewolf

RAMROD1 said:


> I am looking for first carry recommendations while taking the class I looked at *S&W M&P9* which felt real good in the hand and I liked it but as stated I have never carried concealed before so looking for advice.
> 
> Points that may be helpful for adviser:
> * I am left handed and shoot lefty.
> * Would like to stay in $400-$600 range, donâ€™t mind having more than one or paying $1000+ once I am more sure of which direction I will head.
> * Want 9MM only at this time, not set in stone for later purchases just is for this one.
> 
> Would also like recommendations on carry style/holster, 90% of the time I wear untucked fishing shirts and 50/50 on jeans and shorts.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have an MP9 & really enjoy shooting it. Coming from someone that's owned & been shooting 1911s for forty years, I think that says a lot for the M&P. It's a bit bulky to me for CC, but I like the rail (light) & higher capacity for a nightstand pistol.

If you really felt comfortable with that, I'd give the M&P Shield a close look. It's shorter barrel and single stack mag makes it much more CCW friendly. Like others have said, train/practice.

No one can tell you what *you'll* feel most comfortable with, I only brought up the Shield since you mentioned you liked the M&P 9. Most of us that have ended up with a really comfortable holster have a drawer full of ones that weren't so comfortable. Again; it's a personal preference.


----------



## Tortuga

*S&W Bodyguard 380 subcompact with red dot..*

Just what I needed..Shirts gotta be tucked in..No imprint..Signs don't mean nuthin now...Perfect pocket pistol I been looking for.. 11 ounces...red dot laser..drop it in my right front pants pocket and nobody is the wiser..No holster needed...Six in the mag and one in the tube. Thanks TexasT for the FFL help...

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...ECD3C02DDA6A64B13E0CECD3C02DDA6A64B&FORM=VIRE

Â

Â


----------



## Ditto2

My wife and I both carry the S&W M&P Shield, hers is a 9 and mine is the 40. Same size frame. She shoots right and left handed depending on which eye she's looking out at the time. Lasik surgery, one eye sees close and one see farther. I carry mine at 4:00 in Foxx IWB holster. Pretty comfortable for a fat guy. 

Wife also has a S&W Bodyguard 380 and that thing is no fun to shoot. You can definitely hit a person at 7 yards but shooting at a target is not fun. It's all over the place.


----------



## glenbo

About this:

"XDS: though I came across this article a while back which may be of interest. I have not owned an XDS so I am not going to comment on any truth behind it. All XDS's I have shot have been nice little pieces. http://www.breachbangclear.com/the-d...ort-24-may-17/"

I read what little it shows, then went to the website of Sage Dynamics. Both their handgun courses call for at least 1,000 rounds for a 2-day course. That's a lot of shooting. There's a possibility of some heat-related stress in shooting that much in a day or two. I'd love to hear from anyone who has put upwards of 5,000 rounds through any Springfield to see what failures they've had.


----------



## capt mullet

Untucked fishing shirts are the best for conceal carry. They hide guns well. With that type of shirt you can almost carry a full size 1911 if you really wanted to. I like the idea of a 1911 at hand when trouble comes knocking that is why I carry 9 rounds of 45 myself. 380 is also a fine round especially with the proper bullets.

I have only been carrying for 2 years and it has been the same gun and holster. I will forget that it is on at times. At first it was a little uncomfortable and weird but now I feel much safer with it. I wish I could carry it 24/7 but I dont carry when working at all.

Highnoon holsters is where I bought mine from and most of their stuff is expensive. I bought the cheapest of their IWB's. 

You too will feel weird at first then it will grow on you and then it will give you comfort wherever you go.

Guns are such a personal choice because of the variety nowadays and everyone will tell you their gun is the best. You need to just buy the gun that is sexiest for you. Feel is incredibly important and so are looks. If it feels great and looks great you will like it. However you may buy your first one and then change because it doesnt shoot well or it is uncomfortable or for anything. Thats OK. It took me 2 guns to find my perfect gun for my needs. So keep that in mind that you may in the future switch until you find the perfect gun for you.

Higher priced guns typically hold their value better and are easier to sell. So I do not recommend buying the cheapest gun you can find. Your life may actually depend on this gun so in my opinion a gun is nothing to scimp on. Buy the best because one day it may be the difference in life or death.


----------



## RAMROD1

I really appreciate all the comments all will be considered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepersilverado

I did not read every reply word for word but besides a good holster I think one of the most important items is a good gun belt. 

Once you get a gun belt you will not want to wear a traditional belt. 

I personally carry hk pistols. You should look at their VP series. Fit your hand well and are priced good.


----------



## ockhamsrazor

Ditto on the gun belt. No matter how or what you carry if your belts not strong enough to support the gun you will have issues. The belt needs to be double sided or thick so that it doesn't roll or sag. Mine is a double sided 5.11 nylon that is also reversible. It works great for either my compact or full size guns.


----------



## RAMROD1

Well it looks like I will start with the M&P9 Shield. I really like the way it fits my hand along with its compactness for conceal carry, now for a holster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mlw85547

Do you know how you would prefer to carry? Appendix, 6 o'clock, strongside on the belt, pocket (shield might be a little big for the pocket)?

Personally what I have found is that I prefer a full kydex holster with 2 belt attachement points inside the waistband. I have tried the hybrid/crossbreed types and though they are comfortable they only have retention when on the body. I like my gun to remain holstered even when I'm putting my holster on and off. The unsafest moment during carry is re-holstering and un-holstering. I also like the ability to take it on and off quickly so the holsters with button snaps are a no go for me. I prefer 2 points of contact on the belt as opposed to a single point because with a single the gun likes to rotate and I found myself constantly readjusting. 

I carry strongside in the waistband at 4 o'clock. I like Hazmat holsterworks products. I have been dealing with that guy for years now and the holsters last. there are a lot of outfits making similar products with just as good of quality though so please don't think i'm saying that this is the only way to go. I like as much cant as i can get on the gun. 15 degrees forward is what I prefer as opposed to a straight up pull. 

I'm too fat for appendix carry, but my brother carries that way. He likes the Trex arms sidecar which gives him the ability to carry a spare mag too. I think G-code has some similar holsters as well. 

Hope you figure it out quick and without spending hundreds of dollars on holsters like I have. Carry as often as you can, never know when you may need that gun. You don't get to choose when bad stuff happens.


----------



## cheapsk8

mlw85547 said:


> Hope you figure it out quick and without spending hundreds of dollars on holsters like I have. Carry as often as you can, never know when you may need that gun. You don't get to choose when bad stuff happens.


Is there a good place to go and try holsters?


----------



## glenbo

RAMROD1 said:


> Well it looks like I will start with the M&P9 Shield. I really like the way it fits my hand along with its compactness for conceal carry, now for a holster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Make that "holsters" because you're going to end up with several, at least. And that's just for one gun.


----------



## mlw85547

cheapsk8 said:


> Is there a good place to go and try holsters?


Most gun stores dont have a problem with you trying on holsters like at Carters Country, the Arms Room, and the like. Tell the guy behind the counter you want to try on some holsters and I bet they'll lend you a blue gun or a new gun to try the holsters with. Big Name stores like cabelas and acedemy havent been as willing.

Best place in my experience though has been at the better gun shows like at the George R Brown or NRG. The Pasadena shows don't have as many custom holster guys there from my experience. I have noticed this one outfit at the gunshows recently that will form and make your holster right there while you wait. They have the kydex right there and the heat. They even have all the cool kydex with the fancy pictures on them. I like custom holsters because you can try on a couple of their offerings and then get one tailored for your gun, your cant, your colors, your belt clip style, etc...


----------



## cheapsk8

Thanks. I know big box stores have all the triggers locked with this trigger locks so you really can't even truely size up a hand gun to see how it fits in the hand


----------



## gds

Ramrod, if you're going to try on holsters you might try Pig Supply in Highlands, it shouldn't be to far out of your way.


----------



## RAMROD1

gds said:


> Ramrod, if you're going to try on holsters you might try Pig Supply in Highlands, it shouldn't be to far out of your way.


Thanks I will check them out, I can see I will have a drawer full before I find one that is just right.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bocephus

RAMROD1 said:


> Thanks I will check them out, I can see I will have a drawer full before I find one that is just right.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Definately try before you buy on holsters if at all possible....lol.

Oh yeah, if you're like me me you'll get so used to carrying, you feel lost when you're not carrying.

Stay safe !


----------



## mley1

The Shield 9 is a good choice. I like their new Shield 2.0 models with the grippier feel to them and the nicer trigger. I carry a Shield .45 and 9 regularly. I also like the Glock 43. 

I like Desantis holsters.


----------



## troutslayer

I did not read all of the posts but take a look at the Ruger LCR in .357. Bad little boy. Itâ€™s hamerless and slips right into your pocket. Plus it shoots a .357 Magnum plenty of knock down power


----------



## castaway300

*Lost*



Bocephus said:


> Definately try before you buy on holsters if at all possible....lol.
> 
> Oh yeah, if you're like me me you'll get so used to carrying, you feel lost when you're not carrying.
> 
> Stay safe !


This man speaks the truth.


----------



## 348473

G27 mostly. Checked out lcp since that seems popular. The barrel is scary coke can thin, sticking with my tupperwares


----------



## Diapez

As others have said, you will most likely end up with a few different holsters for different situations. My all around favorite for my Shield 9 is the Crossbreed Super Tuck IWB holster. Leather next to your body and kydex on the outside. Very comfortable to wear all day long once it melts to your shape. However, it can be a pita to put on and take off so take that into account if that's a requirement.


----------



## fy0834

I carry a Beretta Px4 compact (9mm)

In my boot


----------



## Bran55

As RubiconAG said, Sig 938 excellent weapon and only weights about 16OZ. Good pocket gun in shorts or any other carry. Check out all weights 9MM very good choice with extra clip


----------



## Bran55

JJtroutkiller has a very good choice. Springfield XDS


----------



## Chase4556

Bought a S&W 642 "For the wife". I find myself carrying it more than anything now days. Easy to conceal, and I'm confident its enough to get me out of a sticky situation. Plus I'm a pretty good shot with that little pea shooter. Gonna throw a pair of laser grips on it "for the wife".


----------



## RubiconAg

fy0834 said:


> I carry a Beretta Px4 compact (9mm)
> 
> In my boot


FY0834, 
What boot holster do you use? Always curious, have several myself and am always looking for something new. The best I have found is the Bug Bite. If I'm not wearing boots, which means dress shoes, my favorite ankle holster is my Alessi that has an extra mag holder. Most comfortable holster by far, but can't be used with boots.


----------



## jjtroutkiller

jjtroutkiller said:


> I am partial to the Springfield XDS and a paddle style OWB type holster like Alien Gear or Safariland, I also usually wear loose Magellan fishing shirts.


I have since got used to wearing a belt and the new belt/holster from Tucker Gun Leather is my new favorite, very comfortable and the holster hugs to the body closer. Once my kids laid eyes on that double thick leather belt they even started behaving better.


----------

